# Tattoos-Body Art • Discretion Advised



## TuesdayEve (Jul 7, 2018)

Add your own body art ••NO GENITALS••


Designed and inked almost 30 years ago.
The Lotus Flower with colors of the energy
points of the body. Some of the colors have 
faded...but I know they’re there.


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 7, 2018)

This is my lily each of the little blobs are a different colour which isnt too clear on this photo.


----------



## Ultraroel (Jul 10, 2018)

Got this one years ago, after doubting for a long time about it. It represents some of the important events in my life and is a reminder to myself..
Still love it


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 10, 2018)

Love black and white, adds drama and 
significance. A lot going on there...the clock
is interesting too, sideways at 3.28...very cool.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 17, 2018)

Taken from The Illustrated Woman 1992
Photos by William DeMichele

 
Kelli 1991         
Tattoo by Kari  Barba



Lin 1990
Tattoo by Brian Carville of Windsor



Lenore 1992
Tattoo by Guy Aitchison

Ah.... the thumbnail is Tina 1991 Tat by Craig Helmich


----------



## TuesdayEve (Sep 22, 2018)

Here’s a few more of my favorites taken from
’1000 TATTOOS’ by Taschen
Having a problem lining them up...this one is by
Joel Dodds, Sacremento USA
by 
Hariyashi, Yokohama.   Horiwaka, Tokyo
  

 
Erik Reime, Denmark


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 22, 2018)

These are all I have at the moment, but I have ideas concerning a large peice on my back, should I ever find the disposable income to pay for it.



Had them for quite a while now, and they need touching up.


G.D.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Sep 22, 2018)

I always wondered,  when do baby dragons began
to breathe fire....nice tat


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 22, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> I always wondered,  when do baby dragons began
> to breathe fire....nice tat



Well, my mother swears up and down that I pretty much came into this world doin' it, so... :lol:
But then, these days I'm certainly more dog-like than dragon... though I do still hate the cold.


G.D.


----------

